
Ask HN: What would u do if AWS launches a service exactly as ur idea? - sriram_iyengar
I&#x27;ve been spending hours &amp; hours whenever i get free time from my work on a serverless application repository product equivalent. Now that AWS has it, how do i handle this ? 
Shelve the idea ?
======
mindcrime
I find it hilarious that people offer up "Shelve the idea" as the most obvious
response when AWS (or Microsoft or Google or Oracle or Twitter or Facebook or
Yahoo or $OTHER_BIG_CO) launch something like their project. Why would you do
that? Do you expect AWS to achieve 100% market dominance and leave literally 0
customers who might prefer your thing? Can you not see any way to segment the
market and identify a segment where you can make your product a better fit? Or
how about not trying to compete on _product_ attributes at all, but rather
compete on another basis like customer intimacy or service, etc? Or even
compete simply by having a better sales process?

I'd say take a little time out, read _The Discipline of Market Leaders_ ,
_Mastering The Complex Sale_ , and _Differentiate or Die_ and think about ways
you can compete with them. IF your analyzes leaves you with the conclusion
that the best thing to do is to drop your idea, then fine. But don't just
randomly decide to drop it because AWS is going to be competing with you.

Also, just a random thought that I recently had, given that I'm in the exact
same boat (trying to compete with stuff AWS is doing).. read up on the old
"Embrace and Extend" idea. I think there may be a kernel of something there,
in terms of using that to compete against larger players. It's a half-formed /
half-baked thought right now, but it might be worth chewing on a bit.

If you're interested in continuing this discussion outside of HN, feel free to
drop me an email. prhodes@fogbeam.com

~~~
sriram_iyengar
Truly appreciate your inputs. Will take some time and think over this. The
references are useful.

------
dvt
No. You beat them where they can't beat you (the PG way): you do stuff that's
not scalable. Off the top of my head:

    
    
        - Amazing customer support
        - Price undercutting (at a loss) for your first N customers
        - Free "softs" like monitoring, load-balancing, etc.
        - Make it a managed service for your first N customers
        - Urgently implement features requested by your first N customers

~~~
znpy
> \- Price undercutting (at a loss) for your first N customers

Amazon is known to sell at loss in order to drive adoption or even hurt
competitors. There is so much you can sell at loss, but Amazon can beat the
crap out of it and sell much more at much higher losses and still be
profitable in the aftermath.

I'd say, starting a price war against amazon is quite a dumb idea, if you are
a lot smaller player.

~~~
dvt
I was just listing things that one _could_ do, I'm not sure what the best
strategy would be vs. Amazon.

